# car seat in Taxi



## minkydog (9 Jul 2009)

Do you have to have a car seat in the taxi if taking a young baby? friends need to take taxi to Dublin airport but dont want to have to take ar seat on trip as there is one waiting at their destination.


----------



## LS400 (9 Jul 2009)

It would be a pain, but it would be a bigger pain if there were an accident on the way. Good question though, would a driver refuse to carry a child without being restrained, ie insurance reasons.


----------



## minkydog (9 Jul 2009)

I don't think I have even seen anyone putting a cr seat into a taxi and I have seen lots of parents get taxis. Would they be the same as a bus for this query? No one puts a car seat on a bus - as far as I have seen.


----------



## gipimann (9 Jul 2009)

The legislation on Car Seats for children exempted Taxis from the requirement to have a car seat because of the need to have several varieties of seat available.

Here's a paragraph from an information leaflet on the RSA website

*Why is there an exemption for taxis?
*Child restraints come in several weight classes and it is unreasonable to expect that taxis, hackneys and limousines would always have the appropriate child restraint available.


----------



## GreenQueen (9 Jul 2009)

Certain taxi companies would have a stock amount of infant seats that they can use if requested in advance for a charge.  I'd advise your friend to ring around and I'm sure they will find a taxi firm to help them out.


----------

